

A Better Way of Incorporating JavaScript Ecosystem into Rails - rbeene
https://hackhands.com/fast-rich-client-rails-development-webpack-es6-transpiler/

======
skibler
Very in depth, clearly written how-to on efficient and quite elegant
integration of Rails and Node packages via Webpack. Sure it may be going
outside a vanilla Rails setup but it still follows Rails (Ruby) philosophies
by being elegant and modular.

~~~
myared
Agreed, love the detail. And they even dropped the source code at the end to
let me play around with it. Going to have to give this a try to see if the
setup is worth the time versus just plugging in an existing javascript
framework. ES6 has no bounds.

------
rbeene
As someone who has been using Rails for a long time, being able to leverage
some of the JS frameworks within that universe is huge. I know DHH has a
different approach, but this article helps show how to go off the reservation.

